# Alternative zu MSI Dragon Center



## Zock79 (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Suche eine Alternative zu MSI Dragon Center. Macht Probleme bei den User Scenarios und suche daher eine Alternative
Verwendete Hardware: MSI Gaming Plus Max, Ryzen 3700x, 16 GB DDR 4 3600, MSI RX5700 Gaming


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juni 2020)

Die alternative nennt sich Uefi bzw. Bios.


----------

